# Ajmal Kasab down with fever in prison, dengue suspected



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 6, 2012)

MUMBAI: Mumbai terror attack convict Mohammed Ajmal Amir Kasab is suffering from fever and undergoing treatment in the high security Arthur Road jail here, police said on Sunday.

"Kasab is being treated for fever for the past few days. Suspecting that the prisoner could be suffering from dengue, three tests were conducted on him by a team of doctors of JJ hospital but the results were negative," said a police official on condition of anonymity.

"Doctors do not want to take any chance. Kasab is under observation and responding well to the treatment," the official said.

The Pakistani terrorist is currently lodged in a bomb proof, egg-shaped cell at the jail since his arrest. His mercy plea was rejected last month by the government, which has sent its recommendation to the President.

Kasab, the lone surviving terrorist of the 26/11 Mumbai attacks was involved in a grave crime and waging war against India that led to killing 166 people, including foreigners.

The 25-year-old Pakistani and nine other fellow Lashkar-e-Taiba terrorists had landed in Mumbai on November 26, 2008, by sea from Karachi and had gone on a shooting spree at various places, carrying out the country's worst terror attack. While Kasab was captured alive, the other terrorists were killed by security forces.

After nearly a four-year-long legal battle, on August 29 the Supreme Court had confirmed the death penalty awarded to the LeT operative by the trial court and later upheld by the Bombay high court.

Ajmal Kasab down with fever in prison, dengue suspected - The Times of India

Ultra nationalist Mosquito


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2012)

I want to see the egg shaped cell.


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

Kasab is getting luckier each time.
I guess, people will be hanged only when the Med.Examiner gives a certificate-of-fit.



> Ultra nationalist Mosquito


*cdn3.fiverrcdn.com/photos/327792/thumb/google_1.jpg


----------



## Lucky_star (Nov 6, 2012)

[Source: The Unreal Times]
Dengue D’Souza, a mosquito based in Mumbai, did something what 1.2  billion Indians had been waiting for desperately all this while -some  sort of punishment to captured terrorist Ajmal Kasab. The mass murderer came down with high fever that was subsequently diagnosed as Dengue. While D’Souza vamoosed after the act, _The Unreal Times_ managed to track down her Facebook account, and duly clicked a snapshot for its beloved readers:

*www.theunrealtimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/dengue-wall.gif


----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

@Lucky_Star: Man, you've turned an serious discussion into a funny one. But, i enjoyed the unreal conversation!


----------



## duke123 (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## Flash (Nov 6, 2012)

Especially M.Singh's "."


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 6, 2012)

hahaha ....It has been converted into international issue


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 6, 2012)

DIEEE Mosquitos...


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 6, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> Dieee ... (slowly)
> 
> DIEEE ... (slowly)



DIEEE (slowly) MY DARLING!!!
JUST SAY SOME ISI WOOORDS!!!


----------



## nikufellow (Nov 6, 2012)

he might never have been accustomed to such hospitality in his entire life like what he enjoys in our jails -_-


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2012)

what one billion "mere ko kya hai" indians could not do.a mosquito did
I SALUTE THAT PATRIOTIC MOSSIE.BHARAT MATA KI JAI!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2012)

Haha...the Indian mosquitoes are more loyal than the beuraucrats. 
If Kasab Dies (due to dengue) , I will not use mosquito repellent for a day. 

Edit : I will extend to a Maybe a week , if he dies painfully.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 7, 2012)

He has recovered


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He has recovered


Noooo....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He has recovered



Now please hang him , government of India . thank you


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Nov 7, 2012)

Lucky_star said:


> [Source: The Unreal Times]
> Dengue D’Souza, a mosquito based in Mumbai, did something what 1.2  billion Indians had been waiting for desperately all this while -some  sort of punishment to captured terrorist Ajmal Kasab. The mass murderer came down with high fever that was subsequently diagnosed as Dengue. While D’Souza vamoosed after the act, _The Unreal Times_ managed to track down her Facebook account, and duly clicked a snapshot for its beloved readers:
> 
> *www.theunrealtimes.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/dengue-wall.gif


----------



## theserpent (Nov 7, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> He has recovered



Noooooooooooo!


----------



## Vignesh B (Nov 7, 2012)

Hang that mosquito for not being able to transmit dengue.
@Lucky_star Just couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## dalbir (Nov 13, 2012)

wtf!!!!!!!
he doesn't deserve this kind of death.
he should be hanged till death..................


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 13, 2012)

^FYI , he recovered . Your wish granted.  haha


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2012)

Somebody loss is somebody's gain..



> The dengue scare for Pakistani terrorist Ajmal Kasab has come as a blessing in disguise for other inmates of Arthur Road Jail. The jail was fumigated, reportedly for the first time, and its cells cleaned following the scare. Khayoom and Mustafa Dossa, 1993 serial blasts accused lodged in neighbouring cells, were revelling in the fact on Tuesday that sweepers had been asked to clean the area every four hours.
> Mumbai underground: Bites from jail - Indian Express


----------

